# Datenschützer warnen vor neuem elektronischen Personalausweis



## Newsfeed (24 Juli 2008)

Hütern der Privatsphäre ist vor allem der kontaktlos auslesbare Chip auf dem geplanten neuen Ausweis ein Dorn im Auge, da er einen unkontrollierten Datenabfluss ermöglichen könne. Auch die Signaturfunktion stößt auf Kritik.

Weiterlesen...


----------

